# Sad day for my Cruze :(



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not good to see that upside down cruzen ..
I hope that you are OK and not to shaken up after that bout of misfortune . 
Be cool stay cozy well ...... and Best wishes for Now .

Not be funny , but OH that is what the underneath of the cruzen looks like Cool .


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

glad you are okay ( for the most part) thats what really matter in the end. 

i may be a bit niave on this, but it doesnt look too bad, can it be repaired?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad you're ok. I do have to agree with Brian v that there are less stressful ways to get a good picture of the ECO's belly panels. Once again the Cruze proves itself to be a very safe car. It doesn't appear the cabin structure was damaged at all.

Please let us know what the actual damage comes to.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Glad you're relatively OK. Let us know if the car is salvageable or totaled. That black ice is killer. The only thing to do in it is slow down to a crawl.


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

I was going 80kmh in a 90kmh zone .. I am REALLY careful with my cruse.. It's my baby  I was amazed by all the airbags.. Roof didn't caved in but my front took most of the beating.. going to see my car tomorrow ... and monday is insurance day .. Will see if it's gone or reparable.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Terrible to see your car flipped but glad you came out rather okay. Best of luck with insurance!


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I'm wondering where the burns came from? But, like others said, glad you're still with us. It does show how safe a car the cruze really is.

I think you are the 3 or 4th that was really banged up, shown on here, and every driver was fine.


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

Burns from the airbag. Holding the steering wheel burn my wrist with the wheel airbag. Burned only my left arm from the side airbag. They help in a crash but burn soooooo much !


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope they don't jack your insurance too much mate, if they do however, perhaps consider moving to a place free of ice and snow... and cold... and well, winter! Come to BC  cheap insurance, lovely weather, its perfect here.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

glad to see your ok, Sadly although the damaged doesnt look bad, the bad part comes from the tow truck drivers flipping them back over. If there was not alot of damage to the side panel before, when they are done with it, there will be. 

Good news is you have a good down payment on a new Diesel Cruze which has a little more weight to stay on the ground.


----------



## BlueCrush (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow! Glad you are OK. What a scary experience, but good to hear your baby kept you safe.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

skatchy said:


> I was going 80kmh in a 90kmh zone .. I am REALLY careful with my cruse.. It's my baby  I was amazed by all the airbags.. Roof didn't caved in but my front took most of the beating.. going to see my car tomorrow ... and monday is insurance day .. Will see if it's gone or reparable.


80 Kmph on a road like this? We were honored after three weeks of sub-sub zero with first an icy rain, then four inches of snow on top of that! Wife is on call, insisted I drove her with 60 years of experience on driving on crap like this. 

40 KMPH was fast enough for me. In English was a 40 mile trip, took twice as long to get there 90 instead of 45 minutes. Side of the road was ice covered gravel, that is where the right side tire road on. Road sections have as high as a 50 foot high embankment, didn't want to land down in that hole. But got her there and back in one piece. She also makes money for travel time, no problems with getting paid for that additional time, made 90 minutes extra in pay.

Not a single scratch on the Cruze, you better learn to slow down. Yes, we saw SUV's and pickup trucks way down there, worse shape then yours. They think because they have 4WD get better traction. Not exactly true. Not sure what happened to the drivers of these things.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

First of all, i am glad that your safe, & second thing is that pic really proves that cruze is a safer car.

I remember the day when i went to the dealership for purchasing this vehicle, he pointed out that pillar of cruze has a very strong cage like structure which protects its from getting smashed, Now this shows that he was right.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Really glad to hear that you're OK! First degree burns hurt but they'll heal within 1-2 weeks at least. This really shows what a solid car the Cruze is!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

perlionex said:


> Really glad to hear that you're OK! First degree burns hurt but they'll heal within 1-2 weeks at least. This really shows what a solid car the Cruze is!


For whatever strange reason, have no urge to test this feature of the Cruze. Should make an appointment with my therapist and have this lack of urge checked out. 

First degree burns in one or two weeks? Was hit by an acetylene torch once, try more like six months.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss and glad you made it out with minimal injuries for the situation at hand. 

I'm with the rest of the guys with the bottom view. I see what they mean by dealer hacked up shield vs what we have from factory. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Burn degrees used to be measured by the amount of body surface burned. No more. They are now measured by the amount of tissue damage caused. What you now see in medical reports is N degree burn over X% of the body. An acetylene torch flame will create a second or third degree burn every time. Airbag friction burns don't cause that much skin damage and would definitely be first degree burns and they will heal at the same rate as a mild sunburn or other friction burn - thus they are first degree burns.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My error, yes, 3rd degree burns are far worse that 1st degree burns, backwards. Should stay away from this medical stuff. Have kids that are medical doctors, just don't ask them how to change a tire.

Do these Canadian cars have these spy boxes like our American cars do? Insurance companies can get hold of the box and determine how fast you were driving under the road conditions. And judge their claim payment on that. 

Probably why I named my Cruze, 007, spying on me.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank god your ok! I dont know what id do if id encounter a black ice road. Besides praying lol... 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Come to Cleveland, we had plenty of back ice moments since my city doesn't clear snow away as fast as a richer city nor a speed camera revenue city. I'm not going to brag about how fast I was going when I made my Christopher Columbus find but yeah there is a point where you rapidly regain grip once you hit a dry patch again that will scare you ****less. I never left 3rd gear after that point and still managed to have 59 MPG instant for the rest of that drive.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I can say my short experience driving the Cruze on black ice was lucky. Late at night in a freezing rain, I coasted over some once the wheels started to give way, slowed way down, turned off the traction control (as I read about here) and was able to somewhat dig through it when I needed. But the best response was to slow down and not to do anything too abruptly especially braking.


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

In the doctor notes: first degree burns .. which is sunburn burns -> just stings in the shower 
Sore Neck this morning but I'm alive 


Went to see my car today  Two side curtains deployed, knee airbag (driver) and Wheel airbag. Just that !

All my car's body is dented, scraped or missing paint...except the back bumper which is perfect. 

The garage says he saw less damage on a car and they declared it ''not fixable'' . I replaced my K&N intake with the stock right away before the insurance take it away. Tomorrow going have to pay a visit to the insurance company  ...

Sorry for my crappy Ipad pictures ..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I see a lot of body panel damage but nothing that would indicate your car isn't repairable. The big questions are was there any hidden/internal damage to the passenger cage or the engine bay and will the repair cost exceed the value of the car.


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

I used the wrong word but yep its fixable but at a price... :S ^^ when I was taking my intake off... there was a oily fluid that leaked from the tubing..thats not normal but does it hurt the engine being flip. The engine ran for 2-3 seconds before shutting off by itself


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Your engine should be ok... It probably shut off from having all the sump oil migrate the back of the pistons when you flipped over. That probably is what caused the engine to shut off. The biggest concern would be when it was upside down running the pickup tube couldn't get any oil, but usually you can run an engine for a second or 2 like that with no harm. Oil would have come out of your intake cause it would have either been forced past or run down past the piston rings... Either way though should be no big deal. I would definitely do a good intake cleansing (sea foam, or the like) if you do get it back to clean it out so it doesn't cause future problems being left to gunk up in there.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I dont know what id do if id encounter a black ice road.


I mean, it's kinda like when you're hanging out on your pad, thinking about motorboating, and the wrong kind of motorboat speeds toward you. Hopefully it misses your pad, but it can still start a rocking and there's not a whole lot you can do except hold on tight and pray for the best.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Jon there is another cruzen for canibalization and Danny would end up with the cruzen ride of his life upside down of course . But seriosely I need some Parts to bad he painted those rims Fugly !


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

Glad your okay! 

Did they say the cost to repair it, if it was repairable to them? 

My 11' LTZ has 9k in damage and looks far worse then yours and they are fixing it. Although none of my airbags deployed. So i can only assume they figure the cost of all them air bags and interior parts to be outrageously expensive.


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Thank god your ok! I dont know what id do if id encounter a black ice road. Besides praying lol...
> 
> -I'm mobile-


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

First off, Glad you're okay. The outcome could have been very different.

To have flipped your car upside down, I must say the damage doesn't LOOK too bad.

However, I know for a fact that flipping a car over can seriously twist the frame.

Looking at the trunk lines, everything seems fine in that area. 

So it's gonna come down to the front end and was it twisted?

I am impressed by how well the roof held the car up.

A couple years ago, I saw an accident where a Nissan Altima was "gently" clipped on the rearend, but that turned the car just enough it went up the side of the divider and flipped over on it's roof. 

All in all, the accident speed was about 30 mph and when the Altima flipped, it crushed the front part of the roof down to the bottom of the windshield. And the car only slid about 25 ft. So I was surprised by how much damage that car took.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah I seen that one two it was on TV . Awesome footage of the Emt's spatchela pieces off of the scene . Great after dinner Desert .


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

A friend of ours was recently in a head on in his '11 Cruze LT1. Car is a write off, all airbags deployed, he had a stiff neck and a burned nose (airbag).

Long story short, he picks up his '14 Cruze LT2 this week. These are proving to be very safe cars, he was impressed that he just walked away.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> A friend of ours was recently in a head on in his '11 Cruze LT1. Car is a write off, all airbags deployed, he had a stiff neck and a burned nose (airbag).
> 
> Long story short, he picks up his '14 Cruze LT2 this week. These are proving to be very safe cars, he was impressed that he just walked away.


I am constantly shocked by how well these cars do in crashes. They keep their passengers surprisingly safe. I'm very glad I have one.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm so glad you are okay but terribly sorry to hear about your Cruze. I'm so glad that the car did its job I kept you safe despite some of your injuries you are still here with us and that's what is most important. Do you think you might buy another Cruze?

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I'm so glad you are okay but terribly sorry to hear about your Cruze. I'm so glad that the car did its job I kept you safe despite some of your injuries you are still here with us and that's what is most important.
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell




Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Boy I do not know how to use this new mobile application. I think I just quoted myself.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that your friend is OK Blue Angel. I am also glad that they got a new Cruze! 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

Yesterday, I talked to the insurance and they will send a inspector to see the damage. Will get an answer next week. Will get more news next week. Still going to buy a cruze  Love them soooooooooooo much !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

In your original post it appears the mailbox door was on the ground. How much damage did you do to the mailbox?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Glad that you're ok Skatchy. To bad about your car. Hopefully it'll be fine as well.

About 5 years ago my wife's ex supervisors wife was in a head on from hitting some black ice. She had just gotten on the highway and bang. The other driver died on the scene and she was unable to walk for close to 2 years. She's not fully recovered yet.

Nice to know that we all made the right choice in buying the Cruze though


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

obermd said:


> In your original post it appears the mailbox door was on the ground. How much damage did you do to the mailbox?


Broke the two little doors of the mailbox and a big dent  .. made in plastic so it didn't survived the crash


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

*Update*

After the insurance looked at my car, they declared it TOTALLED.

So I will be going to the dealership soon to see what will be my replacement. For sure a 2014 Cruze but hoping that they have a White Eco MT 

The insurance estimated more than 16,000$ in damage.


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Epickphale said:


> Hope they don't jack your insurance too much mate, if they do however, perhaps consider moving to a place free of ice and snow... and cold... and well, winter! Come to BC  cheap insurance, lovely weather, its perfect here.


Yes till you come to Prince George... Haha. And hope you're okay man.

To the people that have never seen underside, have you never taken it up on a hoist?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

skatchy said:


> After the insurance looked at my car, they declared it TOTALLED.
> 
> So I will be going to the dealership soon to see what will be my replacement. For sure a 2014 Cruze but hoping that they have a White Eco MT
> 
> The insurance estimated more than 16,000$ in damage.


Let's see - you totaled a Cruze and a mailbox but you're OK. Sounds fair to me. The Cruze and mailbox can be replaced - you can't.


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

Lucky for you guys, who stay abroad, having more engine option to choose from, Over here we are stuck with 1 engine option for all trims 1.8L which has only 140 hp & 129 lb-ft torque.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey Skatchy, like others have said, glad You are quite OK still.

And do not think You did drive too fast, here that kind of roads, in that condition, normal driving speed would be just that 80km/h and most of people would be speeding not depending how slippery it would be. It would be very difficult to drive slower than others, but need to have very sensitive feel in the foot.
Bad luck for You to damage Your car, but luckily the insurance will cover it (if I've understood it all) and You'll get a new Cruze again. Hope that it will be just like You want to. And You are able to drive it, burns will heal soon and nothing else will not appear any more.




SCruze said:


> Lucky for you guys, who stay abroad, having more engine option to choose from, Over here we are stuck with 1 engine option for all trims 1.8L which has only 140 hp & 129 lb-ft torque.


We have here only one option for Cruze Sedan and that is 1,6l 124 hv model. Those other trims have more options. Luckily I got the previous year model with the 1,8l engine. BUT the less power, the more safe is the car in winter. That because everythings happens slower to the wheels, making more traction, less loss.

By the way, now we have also got our winter here in South-West coast of Finland.

Take care !
Risto


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

*Last update*









After dealing with everything.... my assurance is paying the rest of what I have to pay on my car.. So I pretty much start from zero

After talking with my dealer.. Same one that I bought my other Cruze... I will be getting a 2014 Cruze LT2 RS RED

Going to buy come tires for my Eco wheels (17'') so I can put them as my Winter wheels.. 

Summer I will have my stock RS wheels (18'')

Happy with my new car  Hope to keep her longer


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Michelin X-ice on Eco wheels is an awesome combo. Low rolling resistance, excellent traction in snow/slush, you'll be pleased.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

skatchy said:


> View attachment 57162
> 
> 
> After dealing with everything.... my assurance is paying the rest of what I have to pay on my car.. So I pretty much start from zero
> ...


Red - now you can't sneak up on the black ice without it seeing you and getting out of your way.  I like the red, especially with the RS package.


----------



## SuzanneOwens (Jan 11, 2014)

Holy crap!!!
It must have got pretty much damaged.
Pity..


----------

